# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  8 kiểu du hành không giống ai ở 8 thành phố lớn

## hangnt

*Khám phá các thành phố bằng những phương tiện thú vị, tìm ra nhiều bí ẩn hay ho là một trong những thú vui của người yêu du lịch.*

*1. Khám phá Montreal bằng Bixi (Canada)*

Thành phố cùng tên ở Pháp của Canada - Montreal là nơi đầu tiên sử dụng hệ thống taxi xe đạp mang tên Bixi. Khái niệm Bixi hiện mở rộng ở Mỹ, Anh và Australia. Hệ thống cất giữ xe an toàn cũng phân bổ trên khắp thành phố. Du khách chỉ cần mua chìa khóa cho phép họ thuê xe ở bất kỳ địa điểm nào, phóng đến địa điểm mình cần, và khóa lại xe ở trạm giữ gần nhất.


Các trạm giữ xe gần như tự động về mọi mặt, vận hành bằng năng lượng mặt trời và màn hình cảm ứng có hỗ trợ hệ thống trả tiền bằng thẻ tín dụng. Đây là cách di chuyển rẻ tiền, thuận tiện tại thành phố Montreal và bạn nắm được các hang cùng ngõ hẻm sẽ nhanh chóng hơn so với việc chỉ ngồi yên trên taxi mà thôi.

*2. Chạy bộ có hướng dẫn viên (Mỹ)*

City Running Tour là những tour du lịch chạy bộ (hoặc đi bộ) có hướng dẫn viên ở các thành phố trên khắp nước Mỹ. Với tốc độ phù hợp, du khách có thể vừa chạy bộ, vừa trò chuyện, vừa ngắm cảnh phố phường. Họ có thể chiêm ngưỡng những danh thắng nổi tiếng từ các lối đi bộ, các thềm đi bộ ngắm thác nước hoặc chạy xuyên qua công viên. Với những người thích độc lập, bạn có thể sử dụng Google map để thiết kế đường chạy riêng. Hãy thức giấc sớm và quan sát thành phố trở mình, hít thở mùi cà phê rang thơm phức và vẫy tay với những cư dân đi lại trên hè phố.


*3. Đi bộ cùng người dân (Australia)*

Một trong những cách tốt nhất để tìm hiểu thành phố đó là hỏi han người dân. Ngắm cảnh cùng Brisbane Greeters, Australia, là một dịch vụ công cộng miễn phí, cho phép du khách đặt trước những tour du lịch cá nhân với người địa phương có tình yêu mãnh liệt với quê hương mình.

Có 2 lựa chọn, Greeters Choice nghiêng về những kiến thức, sở thích của người dân, trong khi Your Choice cho phép du khách tự lựa chọn lộ trình tùy theo sở thích của mình. Khám phá Brisbane với người dân có lẽ là một trong những cơ hội đáng nhớ nhất của bất kì du khách nào, và lại miễn phí hoàn toàn.


*4. Xe buýt du lịch (có ở nhiều thành phố)*

Hầu hết các thành phố lớn đều có hệ thống xe buýt du lịch được thiết kế riêng cho du khách. Các tuyến xe buýt này sẽ đi ngang những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố, cho phép du khách tùy ý lên xuống xe, tham quan theo ý thích, bỏ qua những điểm họ không muốn. Đây là cách các thành phố tự giới thiệu về mình và được khuyến khích nhiệt liệt.


*5. Đi tuk tuk rảo quanh Bangkok (Thái Lan)*

Dạo quanh những con đường đông đúc ở Bangkok trên xe tuk tuk là một trong những trải nghiệm “nhập gia tùy tục” không dành cho các du khách yếu tim. Các chiếc xe tuk tuk thường được trang trí vô cùng bắt mắt, cải tiến từ những loại xe kéo từ hồi Thế Chiến II. Điểm cộng lớn nhất của loại xe này là giá rẻ, luôn có mặt khi cần và các bác tài vui tính. Nên đi xe tuk tuk khi muốn mua sắm những nơi không xa nhưng lại không muốn đi bộ. Mặt khác, trả giá xe cũng là một câu chuyện khá hay ho.


*6. Chạy marathon (ở nhiều thành phố)*

Cũng đi theo mô típ chạy bộ, sao bạn không tham gia vào một cuộc đua để có cái nhìn độc đáo ở nơi mình đặt chân. Paris, New York, Londo, Tokyo, Berlin, Auckland và Melbourne là những nơi thường tổ chức chạy bộ. Nếu không thể chạy tới 42 km, bạn có thể chọn đua nửa chặng hoặc 10 km.


Các tuyến đường sẽ được chặn lại, đảm bảo cho người chạy tự do đua qua những con đường vắng bóng xe cộ. Những cuộc chạy đua thường thu hút rất đông khán giả đến cổ vũ cho cả người lạ mặt, chưa kể nhiều nghệ sĩ tham gia tạo ra bầu không khí hội hè náo nhiệt.

*7. Du lịch Venice bằng gondola (Italy)*

Giống như tuk tuk ở Bangkok, gondola ở Venice là một trong những "đặc sản" của thành phố này. Dù giá cả có phần đắt đỏ, bạn vẫn nên trải nghiệm một lần đi thuyền giữa những kênh đào cổ kính. Còn một cách khác, ít tốn kém nhưng không kém phần vui vẻ, chính là sử dụng hệ thống xe buýt đường sông. Vận hành như những chiếc xe buýt thông thường, xe buýt đường sông có nhiều trạm dừng dọc kênh đào. Nếu có thẻ du lịch nhiều ngày, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm khá nhiều khi khám phá Venice bằng phương tiện này.


*8. Đi xe đạp khám phá London (Anh)*

Nếu ước ao khám phá thành phố sương mù trên những vòng xe, bạn có thể tham gia vào tour du lịch có hướng dẫn, đa ngôn ngữ đi qua các địa điểm CBD, West End, Phòng triển lãm đương đại Tate, Cầu Tháp, Tháp London... Ngoài ra, công ty du lịch còn sẵn sàng cung cấp xe cho những người thích du ngoạn một mình.

_
Theo ngoisao_

----------

